# Invoice price on 2006 M6 GTO



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi everybody. I've been looking at a 2006 impulse blue/black interior M6 GTO, and i'm probably going to seal the deal on it. I have a couple questions, though. Maybe the dealers on this board could help me the most.

1) Invoice price. The dealer told me invoice was ~31700. Now, I checked a few websites and i'm seeing invoice to be $29,569. Now, I assume they're not BSing me on the invoice, and the reason it's higher is because of destination (+700), the M6 tranny, and the 18" wheels. Does this seem right?

2) They have this car on lot with the 18" wheels. Do you think they could put the 17's on it instead and drop the price accordingly?

3) What's the cheapest anybody's got an 06 for? Is 31700 a good deal for this?

Any help is appreciated. I look forward to joining the group as a proud owner in a few days!

-Nathan


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

a car with an M6 is actually cheaper than one with a auto, because of the gas guzzler tax. I also don't think they have optioned 17" wheels on 06's, but i could be wrong.

That cannot be invoice. I would be very surprised if invoice were 2k less than MSRP. it's probably closer to 27k. A lot of people on this forum apparently got their brand new 05 and 06 goats for 28k.


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> a car with an M6 is actually cheaper than one with a auto, because of the gas guzzler tax. I also don't think they have optioned 17" wheels on 06's, but i could be wrong.
> 
> That cannot be invoice. I would be very surprised if invoice were 2k less than MSRP. it's probably closer to 27k. A lot of people on this forum apparently got their brand new 05 and 06 goats for 28k.



Yeah, that's what I thought. I checked a few websites, though, and that seems to be about right for invoice...

Any other thoughs?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> a car with an M6 is actually cheaper than one with a auto, because of the gas guzzler tax. I also don't think they have optioned 17" wheels on 06's, but i could be wrong.
> 
> That cannot be invoice. I would be very surprised if invoice were 2k less than MSRP. it's probably closer to 27k. A lot of people on this forum apparently got their brand new 05 and 06 goats for 28k.


I can tell you invoice is not 27-28K; it's going to be in the range of what he stated. You can go on Edmunds.com and find invoice on any car.

Interesting fact, when GM lowered the price on cars, they lowered the MSRP not the invoice price to dealers. For a guy like me, that likes to negotiate from invoice not MSRP, that bought me nothing.

Not aware of anyone buying an '06 for $28K, but I guess it's possible. The only way people were getting that number on '05's was due to rebates, and the '06 doesn't carry as much rebate as an '05. 

I'm sure DealerNut will power up and chime in on this soon. He's got the facts.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Invoice on that car is $31,257 if anyone tells you its lower then is complete BS!
NOBODY has bought an 06 GTO for 28K NOBODY


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I can tell you invoice is not 27-28K; it's going to be in the range of what he stated. You can go on Edmunds.com and find invoice on any car.
> 
> Interesting fact, when GM lowered the price on cars, they lowered the MSRP not the invoice price to dealers. For a guy like me, that likes to negotiate from invoice not MSRP, that bought me nothing.
> 
> ...



People bought at 28k becasue of heavy incentives. Invoice on these cars is exactly what is being told. The key/skill to buying these cars is buying when the incentives are right. 

Like Noz said to people who already scrape the bottom of the barrell the new MSRP changes mean nothing, becasue our bottom lines do not change. 

Unfortunately, (in my opniion) they have dropped off all profit/manueverability on our cars. This means less places to hide negative equity, less to help with troubled credit, etc.. I personally like the fact that to most people this is eliminating the showroom singing and dancing. We give one #. If you like it great lets do business, you won't be disappointed" If not then have a good day lets part as friends" There is no more"Well let me see what I can do" Its already done!!!!!!

That being said the 05's rebates will more than likely not go much higher. Your best bet right now would be a 05.

Also, if you have a GM card then use it. The #'s are very beneficial there.


----------



## GTO8 (Feb 20, 2006)

Brand NEW 05 Blue/Black in Michigan for 26,999.00


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTO8 said:


> Brand NEW 05 Blue/Black in Michigan for 26,999.00


When?

Wow!!!! A grand under employee price and holdback combined. So that means they lost $4000 to sell that car. 

Sorry but I call BS on that one.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTO8 said:


> Brand NEW 05 Blue/Black in Michigan for 26,999.00


I don't know if that's bs or not...it's Michigan...snow...cold...probably needed to move a car...it was probably sold at invoice, minus rebate, maybe some gm card money or a supplier deal...it is possible...


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

So if I walk away with this car for ~31500, it's about as good of a deal as i'm going to get? Keep in mind, this one has the 18" wheels also, which probably adds to the invoice.

Should I try to get some more money off because it's been test driven and has ~80 miles on? Should I be worried about it? Is 80 miles considered a lot for a new car?

Sorry for all the questions, but this is my first time buying a new car.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Hegulator said:


> So if I walk away with this car for ~31500, it's about as good of a deal as i'm going to get? Keep in mind, this one has the 18" wheels also, which probably adds to the invoice.
> 
> Should I try to get some more money off because it's been test driven and has ~80 miles on? Should I be worried about it? Is 80 miles considered a lot for a new car?
> 
> ...


31500 is a good deal...take it....80 miles is not a lot for a new car and you should not worry about it! Relax and have fun! Once you drive off the lot, you'll feel a whole lot better!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

When a dealer tells you what invoice is.........dont beleive him for a second. They're all out to make money. How wouldnt he survive if he didnt . The invoice thing is a crock. Work him over , tell him you're ready to buy and beat him up unmercifully. Takes time to negotiate with a dealer, I always let them hang for a while. I never accept their offer. If they want the sale they'll move on the number.


----------



## GTO8 (Feb 20, 2006)

NO BS.... I purchase a black o6 at the dealer.... They have 2 05's on the lot Blue/Black or Gray/Black. List in LOCAL paper $26,999.00 BOTH are M6
If you want I will give you the # & my salesman's Name & Phone Numbarty: er!!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> When a dealer tells you what invoice is.........dont beleive him for a second. They're all out to make money. How wouldnt he survive if he didnt . The invoice thing is a crock. Work him over , tell him you're ready to buy and beat him up unmercifully. Takes time to negotiate with a dealer, I always let them hang for a while. I never accept their offer. If they want the sale they'll move on the number.


Johnebgoode...I'm not even the one selling him the car and I even told him it's a good deal! The invoice thing first of all is not a crock! Besides, I have to make a living too! The guy is getting a good deal and the dealer is getting a sale...not all car dealers are crooks!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTO8 said:


> NO BS.... I purchase a black o6 at the dealer.... They have 2 05's on the lot Blue/Black or Gray/Black. List in LOCAL paper $26,999.00 BOTH are M6
> If you want I will give you the # & my salesman's Name & Phone Numbarty: er!!!


I believe you hon...I told Dealernut that it was possible...every region pays differently for their cars and they probably needed to get rid of them...GOOD FOR YOU on a great deal! arty:


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

Hegulator said:


> 2) They have this car on lot with the 18" wheels. Do you think they could put the 17's on it instead and drop the price accordingly?
> -Nathan


I'll trade you my 17's and some cash for the 18's. Seriously!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> When a dealer tells you what invoice is.........dont beleive him for a second. They're all out to make money. How wouldnt he survive if he didnt . The invoice thing is a crock. Work him over , tell him you're ready to buy and beat him up unmercifully. Takes time to negotiate with a dealer, I always let them hang for a while. I never accept their offer. If they want the sale they'll move on the number.


not always a great idea to beat the dealer to death on the deal
Of course they are out to make money,I doubt they would be in business long
if they gave cars away
I would rather get a fair deal for both of us and have a good relationship with my dealer.........the GTO is already a bargain and you just might need the help of that dealer in the future..........


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

If I didnot get my Stang GT at Invoice I would have got a GTO.....
Got my friend to get a 2005 GTO Black ex Red Interior,manual trans...
$27,400 in dec,,,,He did not use aGM miles for the deal and yes they had a few GTOs in stock and so every other Pontiac dealer in the Northeast NY,NJ and Pa area.....
I would shop all the Pontiac dealers in your area and speak to the salesmanager and not a salesperson.A salesperson runs to the salesmanager whenever you offer something so why not goright to the salesmanager.....
I think you should get the car around $29,000 and not higher unless you want to give them your hard earned money...JohnnyT


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your input! I think the deal is that people were getting 04's and 05's for so cheap because GM put big rebates/incentives/whatever on them, but 06's only have a 500 dollar rebate on them right now. And invoice is what it is... I checked several websites which confirmed what my dealer said was invoice.

I think i'm going to do the deal tomorrow after work. With any luck, i'll have a 2006 impulse blue/black interior M6 GTO in my driveway by this time tomorrow!


----------



## Paisan (Dec 4, 2005)

Went to a dealer here in NJ tonight. Put a deposit on an 06 Silver 6MT with 18" wheels. Invoice is 30,500 on it. I'm gonna try to put a little more push on them before I sign on the line but I'm thinking if I can get it down to 30k even is about best I'll do.

-mike


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

Paisan said:


> Went to a dealer here in NJ tonight. Put a deposit on an 06 Silver 6MT with 18" wheels. Invoice is 30,500 on it. I'm gonna try to put a little more push on them before I sign on the line but I'm thinking if I can get it down to 30k even is about best I'll do.
> 
> -mike


Invoice is 30,500? I checked the invoice with the dealer and a few websites, and with the M6, 18" wheels, and destination i was coming up with more like 31500. I want your dealer!


----------



## Paisan (Dec 4, 2005)

That included the $500 rebate on the GTO out now.

-mike


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO8 said:


> NO BS.... I purchase a black o6 at the dealer.... They have 2 05's on the lot Blue/Black or Gray/Black. List in LOCAL paper $26,999.00 BOTH are M6
> If you want I will give you the # & my salesman's Name & Phone Numbarty: er!!!


This number is definitely not B.S., and it's also not the lowest some dealers will sell a new '05 for. It depends on where you are, and how likely they are to sell the car anytime soon. If you're in the sunbelt, it's harder to deal.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Hummm seems like there are a many Pontiac dealers that still have 2005 GTOs still in stock,and colors that you want.In the NYC NJ and PA area still have many left.....
Why pay over $30,000 when you can get a 2005 one at around $27,000.....There are soooooo many Pontiac dealers that you can shop at,,,,,,don't go to only one shop all of the ones in your area or have one shipped to you at your dealer for less the $500..............
If you get a 2006 GTO you will be crazy to order one,wait till they are on your dealers lot,I am sure there will be no rush even if its the last year for the GTOs...Are you that much in a rush???JT


----------



## Paisan (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah no rush for me, I started calling around to local dealers for 05s to try to get em for $27 or less.

-mike


----------

